# Allett Liberty 43 - Battery Powered - Followup Review - Unit failed within a year.



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Last April I became the owner of a Liberty 43 battery mower. I didn't get to use it much last year (see the bottom for what 'life' I got out of the device...)

I started using it weekly since April 1st of this year, sometimes 2x a week on 1200sqft of property. So far so good.. Law looks really good for this time of year. It was fun to cut...

About a month ago, the throttle control started acting strange. The unit eventually died, and won't engage/power on at all.

This is where it gets very depressing:

Called Allett's USA telephone number numerous times since then. Was told they shipped a part (the throttle control at the handlebar). Warehouse said they shipped it. Then, I was informed a week later that the warehouse couldn't find my address, so it wasn't shipped. Clarified address, requested 2 day shipping. Was supposed to be shipped last Thursday. I called my sales rep, Roland, he said he'd investigate and get back to me.. Crickets since then.

It's now Sunday and I haven't gotten the part, nor is anyone returning my calls. I haven't been able to use this device since June 19th, and it's been nearly 1 month.

I am having serious buyers remorse about this purchase, as I dropped $3,000 on a mower that I literally did not get a full year out of.

I have used this mower 31 times since April of last year (6 times last year and 25 this year). It started acting up on mow #26, and died on #31.

I have a 18 year old gas mower that still works, and was 1/4 the cost of this unreliable paperweight.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear that. I know how frustrating broken equipment can be.

I always believe no product is perfect no matter how much you spend. I always take a view of how the support/service is to make the issue right. In this case, it seems you had a poor quality product AND crappy service.

Your requests and time frame with them and your expectations for service seem reasonable to me. I hope they step up and take care of you.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

I was about to drop $1800 on a Cali Trimmer last April (One was on sale) and I ended up going with the wrong choice, methinks.

I will give them a few more days, or I'll end up posting a scathing review on my webpage.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

tneicna said:


> I was about to drop $1800 on a Cali Trimmer last April (One was on sale) and I ended up going with the wrong choice, methinks.
> 
> I will give them a few more days, or I'll end up posting a scathing review on my webpage.


Yeah - but if you're like me and you DID buy the Cali - you would have always been wondering about the Allett. Hopefully they will step up.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

True, but it's still tempting. Right now I can get one for $1300... (Honda engine, HC)

And I know it would work, and would continue to work


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Warehouse likely never shipped your product. They strung me along with lie after lie for months on end. I eventually gave up and told the rep Roland to go fly a kite. Him and his assistant Chrissy are very unethical people. They always sound like they want to help you, but it's a lie. Especially if it's warranty related. Don't fall for the song and dance and when they run out of reasons they will try the empathy approach about sick family members. It's the exact same "script" I've heard from another person who had issues. I'm sure some have had fine experiences, but my experience warrants my frustration and labeling of Roland and his Assistant as dishonest and blatantly unethical people.

I researched high and low, and finally found the actual franchise owner for the US. One call to him and my problems were solved. They came and picked up the Kensington paper weight within days of my call. Got a full refund including all my reels. Owner had no idea how manipulative and dishonest his reps were. Of course, I provided tons of written proof of shipping confirmations that were fake, processing paperwork that was fake, even ETA of arrival which was also fake.

PM me, I will provide contact info for someone who actually cares.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Warehouse likely never shipped your product. They strung me along with lie after lie for months on end. I eventually gave up and told the rep Roland to go fly a kite. Him and his assistant Chrissy are very unethical people. They always sound like they want to help you, but it's a lie. Especially if it's warranty related. Don't fall for the song and dance and when they run out of reasons they will try the empathy approach about sick family members. It's the exact same "script" I've heard from another person who had issues. I'm sure some have had fine experiences, but my experience warrants my frustration and labeling of Roland and his Assistant as dishonest and blatantly unethical people.
> 
> I researched high and low, and finally found the actual franchise owner for the US. One call to him and my problems were solved. They came and picked up the Kensington paper weight within days of my call. Got a full refund including all my reels. Owner had no idea how manipulative and dishonest his reps were. Of course, I provided tons of written proof of shipping confirmations that were fake, processing paperwork that was fake, even ETA of arrival which was also fake.
> 
> PM me, I will provide contact info for someone who actually cares.


I can't recall - is Roland the guy Pete @CGI featured on his recent video review of the Allett?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I dont know. Havent seen that video, but if its Roland from Allett, then probably.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

@Austinite Any reliability issues with your Swardmans? I heard those were having issues as well.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Warehouse likely never shipped your product. They strung me along with lie after lie for months on end. I eventually gave up and told the rep Roland to go fly a kite. Him and his assistant Chrissy are very unethical people. They always sound like they want to help you, but it's a lie. Especially if it's warranty related. Don't fall for the song and dance and when they run out of reasons they will try the empathy approach about sick family members. It's the exact same "script" I've heard from another person who had issues. I'm sure some have had fine experiences, but my experience warrants my frustration and labeling of Roland and his Assistant as dishonest and blatantly unethical people.
> 
> I researched high and low, and finally found the actual franchise owner for the US. One call to him and my problems were solved. They came and picked up the Kensington paper weight within days of my call. Got a full refund including all my reels. Owner had no idea how manipulative and dishonest his reps were. Of course, I provided tons of written proof of shipping confirmations that were fake, processing paperwork that was fake, even ETA of arrival which was also fake.
> 
> PM me, I will provide contact info for someone who actually cares.


PM sent.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> @Austinite Any reliability issues with your Swardmans? I heard those were having issues as well.


Some, yes. Electra battery caught fire after about 2 years. Otherwise it was a perfect machine.

Edwin 2.0 had lots of engine problems. Kawasaki engine hiccups, needs carb cleaning a few times a year. Right now it is sitting and not working till I have time to fix it.

Edwin 2.1 has been good. I had issues with it not spinning the reel and the tension cable for power loosened. But Lee with reel rollers came to my house to address the issues and fixed them on the spot. Since then, the machine has been great.

My Liberty popped a belt on day 2. Fixed that. Then the knob on the height adjustment came loose, so I couldn't adjust HOC. Fixed that by pressure fitment (didn't want to glue it back on). So far the liberty has been good. The bolts to mount reels are ridiculously short. For some reason, especially the verticutter. I don't think I get 2 full rounds on the threads. Just seems like a very simple but overlooked solution to that.

Kensington had uneven weight distribution. It would cut lower on the right. That never got addressed properly. Then the drum stopped spinning, but it would also not allow me to back up as it would drag. I wish it worked, it was nice that it was lighter and easier to maneuver compared to swardman.

Swardman makes better stripes mostly due to its weight. I've had California Trimmer, McLane and Toro Greensmaster. The Toro was probably the best machine I've used but it's a tank and was just too much for this old man.

If all the machines I owned/still own were functioning properly, I would say the worst mowing experience with regards to mowing quality and enjoyability was with California Trimmer and McLane. And the best overall is Swardman Edwin 2.1. But I have to give credit to Lee with @Reelrollers . He made me love the machine and understand it well.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

Interesting, I have a CT going on 3 seasons now and haven't had one issue with it. I change the oil every season and backlap frequent to keep things tidy. I will say it is heavy and took some time to get use to handling but now I do not mind it. I was looking into Allett but after reading these stories I will stay with the CT until I save up for my dream mower Toro Greensmaster 1600. Appreciate the shared stories, def helped me out with my decision.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @Austinite Any reliability issues with your Swardmans? I heard those were having issues as well.
> ...


I know it wasn't meant to be funny but this made me laugh. "It was great except for that time it blew up....but other than that I love it" LOL


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Just an update - They 'sent' me a part (supposedly) that will be delivered today. I just hope it's what I asked for and not just the case.. I also wonder if the motor is DOA, which would require more dealing with them.

I informed Allett UK of my displeasure in trying to get my mower fixed.

If I get the mower working, I'll never purchase another Allett.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> ...


lol. Now that I read it back it sure is funny! :lol:


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

I just discovered that the Allett Liberty 43's motor is from Greenworks (Aka Sunrise Global).


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Another belt bites the dust.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

@tneicna any updates?


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Highlife159 said:


> @tneicna any updates?


I had to 'pay' for a new motor. It's a refurbished one. But they do not have the throttle control in stock, and it will be some time before they get one.

It runs at one speed, but it's still cutting. This replacement motor makes a horrible sound when it's trying to cut thicker grass. It's probably going to last maybe another few months at best.

If I had to do this all over again, I'd get a Cali Trimmer.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

tneicna said:


> Highlife159 said:
> 
> 
> > @tneicna any updates?
> ...


I'm sorry, but after reading post after post after post about Allet, I've come to the conclusion they are a poorly run company (tying to put it nicely). It has nothing to do with the excuse of they are designed for smaller British lawns. If that's the case, then they shouldn't be selling them here and screwing consumer.

After reading all these posts, it would be a cold day in hell before I purchased a new one and they got a penny of my money.

I'm annoyed for all the members on this forum continually getting screwed by Allet. Time they get called out for their actions, lack of service and crap quality. As an example, how many years has that throttle cable been an issue and they refuse to fix it?


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

tneicna said:


> Highlife159 said:
> 
> 
> > @tneicna any updates?
> ...


Just a heads up from the marketplace section.. no affiliation, just saw it after reading through this thread. Sorry for your troubles, best of luck.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=39165


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

atticus said:


> tneicna said:
> 
> 
> > Highlife159 said:
> ...


That is interesting. I might reach out to them about the motor and cables..


----------



## Lawn Roots (3 mo ago)

I was using my allett liberty 43 yesterday and it was working fine with the lawn rake and all of the sudden it slowed down to operating at about 20%. I thought it could be the battery, so i put in a fresh battery and no change. It just goes very slow and the lawn rake won’t move faster than 20%. I checked the speed control and it’s turned all the way up. 

Any ideas from the group on the reason for the slow down?


----------



## JohnDali (10 mo ago)

I'm on my third Liberty 43. First one, purchased in April '21, would not cut as reel /belt slipped. Spoke with Roland. He was very helpful. After a few weeks, turned out to be a belt spec manufacturing issue. They sent me a new belt and it worked ok (mowing Princess Bermuda about 1,000 s/f 2-3x/week). It would cut fine in the center but the outer sides it was tearing the grass blades. I noticed the base blade was convex. I notified Roland. He got in contact with UK; they said this was normal. Said to adjust the blade against the base blade. Issue is that when I did that, the center of the reel was super tight against the base center blade and that caused friction. However, it did cut the grass but after 2-3 mows, I would get the tearing on each side again; I started back lapping the reel using 120 grit paste about 2x month. It helped a bit but I would always get that hazy brownish/tan look after I mowed which indicated grass blades are tearing not being clean cut. In Oct or so, the throttle stopped adjusting. The machine was stuck on slow. It would chew up the grass as the reel would not turn fast enough to make the cut. Called them, they sent me a new mower in April '22. Out of the box, the new mower would stop after about 3-5 seconds. As if the motor was overheating and shutting down. It took me 10x the time to cut the lawn with the motor shutting down and having to start again and again. I went back to my CA Trimer. I really like the convenience of electric but this mower has some design and engineering issues, and has been a massive disappointment. I wish I could get my money back.


----------

